# New piece - your thoughts?



## Alex W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey guys, what do you think of this?

It sorta started as an idea / sketch on an electric piano synth, then I ended up adding a bunch of orchestral layers on top of it.

http://www.alxproductions.com/releasefull.mp3


----------



## Scott Cairns (Sep 11, 2008)

Very nice Alex. My wife just walked in and said; "thats beautiful, whats that?"


----------



## Alex W (Sep 11, 2008)

Hehe cool, thanks Scott, and your wife .

How's being a dad going?


----------



## IvanP (Sep 11, 2008)

Very nice, Alex, and splendid mockup...

What libraries / scripts are you using? 

Thks, 

Iván


----------



## Alex W (Sep 11, 2008)

Cheers Ivan 

The violins are from my own library, the rest is QLSO with SIPS. Oh and the electric piano is a preset on the virus powercore synth.


----------



## Niah (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello Alex,

Very nice work and I'm exceptionally impressed by the strings performance.

Great to hear some new music from you.

Cheers !


----------



## Dave Connor (Sep 11, 2008)

Very nice indeed. The only issue I think is that with the keyboard handling the bass you are ocassionally hearing more of the 5th overtone in the bass than the root. So your very nice harmonies are being weakened occasionally by lack of the actual bass note sounding. If you were to add a pizz bass as a test on the first beat of every measure you could toggle it on and off to see what a reinforcement of the bass would do for the piece. In fact if you added a pizz bass (that could occassionally sustain at the beginning of a section change for weight and dramatic effect) it might work very nicely. In any case I would EQ out some of the low and mid range of the keys and add some highs to add a little sparkle.

Very nice music and sentiment that's sweet but not too sweet. That's actually very hard to pull off but you certainly did.


----------



## Alex W (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey Niah, thanks a lot - I always appreciate your interest in my new stuff and kind comments. Glad you liked the strings, this time around I just played the parts in, and didn't quantize or edit at all - I think it gives a much more human quality to the sound this way.

Dave - thanks for the well thought out critique and nice comments. I have a tendency to "ride" on the 5th a lot when I'm playing piano chords for some reason. It most likely stems from my total lack of any formal piano training . Perhaps this is why you're hearing the 5th more prominently?

As for the lack of bass, I can hear what you mean, and I earlier I had a go with both adding more bass, and more chord reinforcement too, but in the end I found that if I hit more bass notes throughout, it seemed to detract from the impact of when the bass actually comes in towards the end of the piece. I don't know, maybe you would have more luck than me, but yeah... that's the conclusion I arrived at - leaving it more sparse overall.

The tip about the EQ definitely improved the sound, btw. It's a subtle effect, but it added a little clarity to the part.


----------



## gatacca (Sep 11, 2008)

Sound so nice and soothing. I think if the woodwinds are VSL, it will sound better. Just a personal preference. 

The strings are really good. Care to talk more about the strings you are using?
Thanks for sharing such nice music btw


----------



## Alex W (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Gatacca, thanks for the kind comments .

Yeah, I really like the sound of the VSL clarinet in particular. I dunno though, QLSO woods also sound pretty sweet - it's hard to beat that hall sound IMO.

The strings... well as I mentioned above, the violins are from my own library, the rest is QLSO. Will this library of mine become commercial? Quite possibly ...


----------



## nailujbus (Sep 12, 2008)

hey that sounds great! the melody is fantastic!
super!


----------



## Scott Cairns (Sep 12, 2008)

Alex W @ Thu Sep 11 said:


> Hehe cool, thanks Scott, and your wife .
> 
> How's being a dad going?



Good thanks.  Twin boys. Absolutely handful, but heaps of fun too. They make me laugh out loud every day.


----------



## Jackull (Sep 12, 2008)

Scott Cairns @ Fri Sep 12 said:


> Alex W @ Thu Sep 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Hehe cool, thanks Scott, and your wife .
> ...



Good job Scott 2 birds in 1 shot  & congrats...
Btw, I like this tune, nice melody Alex. Is this for a job or just your own piece?


----------



## Alex W (Sep 13, 2008)

nailujbus: Thanks a lot 


Scott - man, that sounds like hard work . Congrats and all the best!


Jack - cheers mate  - yeah just a piece for fun. You decided to move to Sydney yet?


----------



## Reegs (Sep 13, 2008)

Alex,

This is beautiful! The title is super-descriptive of it, and it is soooooooooo smooth. Something about the texture and those string legatos is just making it melt and glide.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Alex W (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks a lot Pete, I'm glad you liked the string legatos - I find that they're often the hardest part to get right.


----------



## schatzus (Sep 13, 2008)

Just one thought-Simply beautiful!


----------



## Jackull (Sep 13, 2008)

Alex W @ Sat Sep 13 said:


> Jack - cheers mate  - yeah just a piece for fun. You decided to move to Sydney yet?



Actually, the real estate guy at Potts Point location didn't return my call & email when I was searching for a house, maybe they thought I was a terrorist or something . So its been hanging for a while now :( 
Oh well, I missed the fun out there.

- jackULL


----------



## ENW (Sep 14, 2008)

Beautiful. Very skillful work.

ENW


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi alex! i liked it alot, very VERY beautiful piece, you seem like a very musical person.
the strigns sound great!! i posted some works here in this topic, tell me what do you think.
Great work and great strings! 

sorry for my english!


----------



## Alex W (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks a lot, ENW and Christian, I appreciate your comments!


----------



## lux (Sep 18, 2008)

Just had the occasion to listen to it. Nice and spontaneous. I like it.

Luca


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Feb 16, 2010)

Again!! this piece is inspiring!
i leave you my new myspace here is the topic, your opinion will help me a lot
Thanks
and keep creating great music!


----------



## sherief83 (Feb 17, 2010)

very well done sir! you have great feelings in your music!


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Feb 17, 2010)

To clarify: This IS NOT CS right? Just a custom lib?

It sounds very close to CS in terms of tone.


----------



## mech289 (Feb 17, 2010)

Alex, this is simply wonderful what you have done here. Well done, enjoyed this a lot....Joseph


----------



## TheoKrueger (Feb 18, 2010)

Beautiful music! Some music keeps your ears occupied but this one catches your heart after a few seconds.


----------



## Alex W (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey thanks guys, glad you liked it!

Nathan - you're right. It's not CS, but these samples were recorded in the same hall with the same equipment - actually for a kind of testing session, pre CS (this piece was posted back in 2008). They're not great samples by today's standards, these sessions followed quite a different sampling methodology to CS, too. But they do have their uses.


----------



## EnTaroAdun (Feb 18, 2010)

Woa .. thanks for bumping!
It's really very beautiful music! The mood reminds me a bit of Final Fantasy.


----------



## dfhagai (Feb 18, 2010)

Gorgeous, what a great way to start the day.
Thanks for sharing Alex.


----------

